# Trileptal - increased anxiety?



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone taken Trileptal and had increased anxiety and/or increased DP/DR on it?? I've been on Topomax for a while with no side effects at all, but still had DP/DR so I decided to try Trileptal. I've only been on it for 6 days, but I can already tell that it's having some negative effects. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was never on trileptal (oxcarbazepine) but i was on it's close cousin carbamazepine and it made me feel abit drowsy and kinda weird the first few day's i was on it. I didnt notice any increase in anxiety or dp/dr through.

Trileptal is a much safer version of carbamazepine and has less side effect's. I dont know how good either one of them are at treating dp/dr though. I dont think most anti-convulsant's are much good at treating dp/dr.

Have you tried neurontin or lyrica (if you got the cash or insurance for that one)? They both have anti-anxiety effect's similar to benzodiazepines.


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

Just back from my Psychiatrist for the first time and he was nothing short of fantastic. He believes DP and depression are secondary to my anxiety and he totally new what I was talking about. Instead of referring me to the DP research unit in London, I'm going to go with his recommendations. He is prescribing me 75mg of Pregabalin(Lyrica) morning and before bed(much better than Lamotrigine apparently). Starting it next monday and I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## eternity (Feb 19, 2011)

i take trileptal .. its decrease my anxiety alot .. but increase my DP and ( make me gain weight , sleep alot .. etc symptoms )


----------



## marc (Jun 17, 2016)

yes its increases my anxitey a lot ... also increase the day time sunlight sensitive.


----------

